# Old School Family Photo Friday!



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

My contribution for old school Family Photo Friday!!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Twins


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll play:


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sRxotB]IMG_5069 by tam.rmc, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Why not.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I'll try to get some more generation specific shot over the week-end.


----------



## friyu (Jul 11, 2014)

My little collection, SONY Mobile ES


----------



## friyu (Jul 11, 2014)

POWERAMPER PA100


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

family of one here.. is this considered old school? does anyone happen to know when these came out and when they stopped making them?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I think this stuff might qualify...










And this..









Btw that's not everything, I have a few shy children.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

vwdave said:


> I think this stuff might qualify...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh My!!


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

SONY STACK ;;;


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Some nice looking gear! Great stuff


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

itchnertamatoa said:


> SONY STACK ;;;


Wow! Thought I was cool for having 3 XES-M3's. That's another level!


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

imjustjason said:


>


Man are those some nice amps!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

itchnertamatoa said:


> SONY STACK ;;;


Damn, you must have a decent sized museum with your collection. I had no clue you had all of this Sony stuff. 

If it were anyone else I'd say that those were probably empty boxes but I've seen other parts of your collection, you are for real.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Little Phoenix Gold and Fultron family love on a Friday!



And the one in the car..........


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a few.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Those 650's are awesome!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

stills said:


> Twins


Newest addition:
YPA-100 w/ box & paperwork


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Ahh what a few months will do....


----------



## oilworker (Mar 10, 2014)

I will have to participate when I get home from work. Some nice gear in here!


----------



## emsi_hama (Oct 3, 2012)

Got some family pics too..... I always enjoy looking at family pics. great thread!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

emsi_hama said:


> Got some family pics too..... I always enjoy looking at family pics. great thread!


Lovin' the Xtants. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Still several not pictured but here a few old Zed built Autotek's.......


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry, there are a couple street machines in the pics that will make perfect amp links in the future!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I know it's Saturday now, but how about these families!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


>


Damn!!! I love that finish!!!


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I know it's not Friday but...


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just went from 6 to midnight.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

It`s truly sad what happened to Autotek after maxxonix bought it.
It`s a pure garbage now.


----------

